# Shell da italiana a Giapponese

## Manuelixm

Ciao a tutti, ho questo problema stranissimo, a volte quando chiudo kde la shell diventa credo giapponese, mi spiego meglio, dalla normale lingua italiana le lettere diventano un'insieme di simboli.

La cosa stranissima è che il sistema funziona perfettamente e ci sono anche i colori della shell normale, solo che è ingestibile a causa dei caratteri.

Qualcuno ha idee?

----------

## power83

io ho un idea!

Probabilmente da qualche parte ti fa il cat di un file eseguibile o simile.

difatti se provi a fare cat di un eseguibile vedrai che a volte o praticamente sempre, la shell diventa cosi'.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

In che senso quando chiudi kde?

----------

## Manuelixm

Nel senso che termino la sessione in kde, non uso xdm, kde parte da shell.

----------

## =DvD=

Non  so se puo aiutare, ma con 

```
setterm -reset
```

intanto la fai tornare leggibile.

Penso anche io al cat di un binario...

----------

## silian87

L'effetto e' lo stesso che succede se fai un cat di /dev/urandom, ad esempio?

----------

## Manuelixm

Ottimo =DvD= questo è un bellissimo comando... come faccio ad individuare dove è scritto quel comando? Il problema avviene solo in chiusura di kde e non sempre.

----------

## Manuelixm

No silian87 è diverso sembra proprio giapponese.

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> No silian87 è diverso sembra proprio giapponese.

 

Ah!, capisco (sad lol   :Crying or Very sad:   :Laughing:  )

----------

## Manuelixm

Ok, correggo, succede anche se non chiudo kde, mi è appena successo dopo aver dato il comando cat /dev/urandom, così ho verificato la similitudine di simboli.

Nel mio caso sembra ci sia scritte su due righe, e i caratteri sono proprio degli ideogrammi, mmm anche il pc giappo ci voleva  :Smile: 

----------

## =DvD=

Cerca di dare più informazioni!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Manuelixm

mmmm come faccio a fare una foto quando mi capita la rivoluzione giapponese senza interfaccia grafica?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> mmmm come faccio a fare una foto quando mi capita la rivoluzione giapponese senza interfaccia grafica?

 

http://www.gentoo.it/tips/FramebufferAndBoot.html#doc_chap8  :Wink: 

----------

## Manuelixm

Ok, immaginate che le due righe che vedete sono il mio prompt il risultato è circa questo:

FV|FFV(simbolo assuro)

FT-|FFT(simbolo assurdo)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> FV|FFV(simbolo assuro)
> 
> FT-|FFT(simbolo assurdo)

 

Comunque il problema si manifesta come dice power83

----------

## Manuelixm

Fedeliallalinea, può essere, effettivamente ora dopo aver dato cat /dev/urandom più volte mi da spessissimo questo problema. [/img]

----------

## randomaze

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Nel mio caso sembra ci sia scritte su due righe, e i caratteri sono proprio degli ideogrammi, mmm anche il pc giappo ci voleva 

 

Usi unicode, vero?

----------

## Manuelixm

Sì esatto randomaze, eccovi lo screen http://enrichez.altervista.org/console.png

Scusate ho editato, meglio così.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Non  so se puo aiutare, ma con 
> 
> ```
> setterm -reset
> ```
> ...

 

Con me non funziona!

----------

## Manuelixm

anche tu hai problemi giapponesi? A me funziona perfettamente, grazie infinite per questo comando, dopo un po' le shell finivano.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> anche tu hai problemi giapponesi? A me funziona perfettamente, grazie infinite per questo comando, dopo un po' le shell finivano.

 

Mi resta oscuro perche' all'uscita di kde di fa questo. A me non l'ha mai fatto

----------

## Manuelixm

Fedeliallalinea, non solo all'uscita, ho notato che dando cat /dev/urandom più volte la codifica italiana e comprensibile salta e si passa al giapponese.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Dubito che sia giapponese quello.

----------

## Manuelixm

Sì ironizzavo, non so cosa sia...

----------

## =DvD=

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

>  *=DvD= wrote:*   Non  so se puo aiutare, ma con 
> 
> ```
> setterm -reset
> ```
> ...

 

Lo devi dare nello stesso terminale che non va, scrivendo alla cieca.

----------

## Scipiux

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

>  *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*    *=DvD= wrote:*   Non  so se puo aiutare, ma con 
> 
> ```
> setterm -reset
> ```
> ...

 

Si può anche digitare semplicemente la sequenza: "Ctrl + v  ,  ESC  ,  c      ,  INVIO".

Forse viene più semplice non potendo leggere quanto si scrive.

----------

## randomaze

Comuqnue in merito alla causa probabilmente é qualcosa tipo:

 *power83 wrote:*   

> Probabilmente da qualche parte ti fa il cat di un file eseguibile o simile.

 

----------

## Manuelixm

Grazie a tutti ragazzi, ma come posso individuare dove si trova questo cat.

----------

## MyZelF

 *Scipiux wrote:*   

> Si può anche digitare semplicemente la sequenza: "Ctrl + v  ,  ESC  ,  c      ,  INVIO".
> 
> Forse viene più semplice non potendo leggere quanto si scrive.

 

 :Shocked: 

Va bene anche un

```
$ reset
```

----------

